# RUMOR - Mount Snow not opening on Thanksgiving Weekend...



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

.........?

From snowjournal/NELSAP:

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic15796



> Rumor is that in the next 48, Mt. Snow will say they are packing it in for T-Giving weekend....


 


> Facts from Mount Snow's head of Mountain Ops, Dave Moulton, as posted on Mount Snow's passholders website yesterday:
> 
> "In the past I might have put some spin on the weather to make it sound good but plain and simple we are just not getting the cold temps to make snow. Yes, there may have been an hour or two on some nights where we could have made the ground turn white but in the scheme of things it would not have done much good.
> 
> ...


 
......which is somewhat suprising given that they have a decent downloading setup with a north face lift and their canyon lift. Guess they are insisting on the T-B open.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> .........?
> 
> From snowjournal/NELSAP:
> 
> ...



Now HS, would you PLEASE show me anywhere in that post (most of which was mine copied directly from the head of Mountain Ops) where it says anything official about them not opening for Thanksgiving????


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ......which is somewhat suprising given that they have a decent downloading setup with a north face lift and their canyon lift. Guess they are insisting on the T-B open.



Did you miss the note on the inversions? Tough to download when you can't make snow at the top of the hill.

-w


----------



## jerryg (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Now HS, would you PLEASE show me anywhere in that post (most of which was mine copied directly from the head of Mountain Ops) where it says anything official about them not opening for Thanksgiving????




It seems we covered this in the other thread where the "rumor" was discussed. Apparently HS wants to perpetuate that rumor further by twisting the words of Mount Snow's Mountain Ops dude. Very "extreme" of him... :smash:


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Now HS, would you PLEASE show me anywhere in that post (most of which was mine copied directly from the head of Mountain Ops) where it says anything official about them not opening for Thanksgiving????


 
I didn't say they weren't, hence the "..........?"

So, we'll see you at Killington if MS doesn't open?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

This would be a nice comeback for Killington (being open Thanksgiving and MS not) after Mount Snow opened a week before Killington in '07-'08....JMHO.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I didn't say they weren't, hence the "..........?"
> 
> So, we'll see you at Killington if MS doesn't open?



No Turkey Day weekend turns for me this year reguardless of Mount Snow's operational status  WAY to many family things going on down in the flatlands this year.   

Unfortunately that means that the only chances I'll have to make November turns this year would be the Monday after Thanksgiving, November 30th, and even then it will take a herculean effort to coordinate the schedules of my family to allow it to happen   The only way that I'm holding out hope for that to happen (resolution of the schedules) is that since Thanksgiving Day is my birthday this year, that my b-day present from my wife will include her making the family scheduling issues happen herself, thus freeing me up for a late night drive upto VT on Sunday the 29th so I can make so AM turns on Monday the 30th and make it back down to the Hartford area for the early afternoon course I help teach.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> This would be a nice comeback for Killington (being open Thanksgiving and MS not) after Mount Snow opened a week before Killington in '07-'08  and back in October this year too....JMHO.



Fixed it for 'ya HS


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya HS


 
I'm happy that Mount Snow opened their jib yard, but jibbing just isn't real skiing.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm happy that Mount Snow opened their jib yard, but jibbing just isn't real skiing.



A bit under a 1000 PAYING customers may disagree with you on that one


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm happy that Mount Snow opened their jib yard, but jibbing just isn't real skiing.



I'm not saying its the same as top to bottom skiing, but when you start with the "___________ just isn't real skiing," its a slippery slope. They were open, they drew thousands of people who rode lifts with boards strapped to their feet and then slid downhill on snow for hours on end. That is more "real" skiing than anything Kmart did at the same time/earlier.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Also, it seems to me that this thread runs up against the AZ policy against trolling. Esp. since it appears that the orig. poster intentionally entitled the post "Mount Snow not opening on Thanksgiving Weekend...", requiring the casual reader to click on the post to see the "...........?" continuation.

Why would anyone do this other than to insight the ire of Mt. Snow fans?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I'm not saying its the same as top to bottom skiing, but when you start with the "___________ just isn't real skiing," its a slippery slope. They were open, they drew thousands of people who rode lifts with boards strapped to their feet and then slid downhill on snow for hours on end. That is more "real" skiing than anything Kmart did at the same time/earlier.


 
I draw the line at a jib yard on a beginner slope.  It's just not real skiing.  Maybe if they didn't have the jibs...

Killington has previously offered real skiing (bump skiing no less) in mid-october, and in all likelyhood they will again in coming years.



jaywbigred said:


> Also, it seems to me that this thread runs up against the AZ policy against trolling. Esp. since it appears that the orig. poster intentionally entitled the post "Mount Snow not opening on Thanksgiving Weekend...", requiring the casual reader to click on the post to see the "...........?" continuation.
> 
> Why would anyone do this other than to insight the ire of Mt. Snow fans?


 
I think you're reading too much into it.  It's a topic worth discussing, especially since the reverse was discussed several weeks ago.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2009)

It's still a week and a half away. I read Dave's post on the season pass site and I'm still trying to figure out how one would read between the lines that he said no Thanksgiving operations.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> A bit under a 1000 PAYING customers may disagree with you on that one


 
And they would be wrong.

You could take a warehouse, build a slope, cool it, and keep snow in there year round for a jib yard.....and even get people to pay to use it.   It would be nifty, but still wouldn't be real skiing.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> And they would be wrong.
> 
> You could take a warehouse, build a slope, cool it, and keep snow in there year round for a jib yard.....and even get people to pay to use it.   It would be nifty, but still wouldn't be real skiing.




HS again just proving that he doesn't get the true essence of the sport


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

I recall this argument when they opened with the jib park.  I think some people questioned whether SRs opening T2 was truly 'open'.

I see HWS's point.  I'll stop short of saying that a jib park isn't 'real skiing'; it's most definitely real to numerous people.  It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

You guys might not see anything like this at Mount Snow for a while, so here's a reminder of what it looks like:



			
				skiingsnow said:
			
		

> Snowmaking continues this afternoon at


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Also, it seems to me that this thread runs up against the AZ policy against trolling. Esp. since it appears that the orig. poster intentionally entitled the post "Mount Snow not opening on Thanksgiving Weekend...", requiring the casual reader to click on the post to see the "...........?" continuation.
> 
> Why would anyone do this other than to insight the ire of Mt. Snow fans?



Lifetime BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Sr had to shut the guns down for a few hours.  Elevation helped big time today.  The Mt snow thing has been hashed out enough.  Everyone has an opinion.  Open or not it was more than K offered to start.   Mt snow does a good job.


----------



## marcski (Nov 17, 2009)

Umm....HS and Dirk, the original poster of SJ's thread...kind of...at least IMHO, have similar online personalities.  Take that as you may.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

marcski said:


> Umm....HS and Dirk, the original poster of SJ's thread...kind of...at least IMHO, have similar online personalities. Take that as you may.


 
I don't post on SJ.  Really.


----------



## Rogman (Nov 17, 2009)

Not exactly a news flash, but Mt Snow lacks the elevation and the latitude of K and SR. What's the big deal? They go for it when they can, take their lumps when they can't. >>yawn<<


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I draw the line at a jib yard on a beginner slope.  It's just not real skiing.  Maybe if they didn't have the jibs...
> 
> Killington has previously offered real skiing (bump skiing no less) in mid-october, and in all likelyhood they will again in coming years..





Highway Star said:


> You guys might not see anything like this at Mount Snow for a while, so here's a reminder of what it looks like:









HS, here's a pic of some paying folks doing some not real snow sliding at Mount Snow on October 17th.  Just thought I'd post it since you guys at K haven't seen any lift served October stuff in a while


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Also, it seems to me that this thread runs up against the AZ policy against trolling. Esp. since it appears that the orig. poster intentionally entitled the post "Mount Snow not opening on Thanksgiving Weekend...", requiring the casual reader to click on the post to see the "...........?" continuation.
> 
> Why would anyone do this other than to insight the ire of Mt. Snow fans?



I'm not quite sure if it crosses the line into trolling, but it's definitely annoying.  I took the liberty of adding RUMOR to the title, so those not familiar with HS's posting 'style' will know what to expect.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> HS, here's a pic of some paying folks doing some not real snow sliding at Mount Snow on October 17th. Just thought I'd post it since you guys at K haven't seen any lift served October stuff in a while


 
I don't see any sliding on snow in that pic, just a bunch of standing around not actually skiing.


----------



## marcski (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I don't post on SJ.  Really.



Yes...I was trying to say that Dirk is the HS of SJ.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not quite sure if it crosses the line into trolling, but it's definitely annoying. I took the liberty of adding RUMOR to the title, so those not familiar with HS's posting 'style' will know what to expect.


 
Well, it's certainly a rumor, thanks for clarifying.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 17, 2009)

BOO THIS WEATHER!    With connecticut being real toasty right now, i was getting stoked to get some use out of my mount snow pass... boo!!!! 

hockey slush and street rails it is!   (real skiing!)


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You guys might not see anything like this at Mount Snow for a while, so here's a reminder of what it looks like:



See now that, to me, sounds like a troll:

Trolling: Any message deemed a "troll" post made only to instigate debate or conflict will be permanently deleted. Chronic offenders of this policy will be warned one time. If the behavior continues, the member may be banned.



bvibert said:


> I'm not quite sure if it crosses the line into trolling, but it's definitely annoying.  I took the liberty of adding RUMOR to the title, so those not familiar with HS's posting 'style' will know what to expect.



"RUMOR" addition appreciated. 



Highway Star said:


> I don't see any sliding on snow in that pic, just a bunch of standing around not actually skiing.





There seems to be some sliding going on in this video.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> There seems to be some sliding going on in this video.


 

uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I'm not saying its the same as top to bottom skiing, but when you start with the "___________ just isn't real skiing," its a slippery slope. They were open, they drew thousands of people who rode lifts with boards strapped to their feet and then slid downhill on snow for hours on end. That is more "real" skiing than anything Kmart did at the same time/earlier.



that was not skiing.  i can go to an ice rink, get snow and set up a jib in the middle of summer.  that does not count as a day of skiing.


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


>



haha......yea, id that is NOT skiing.  unless u ski/ride park, MS is a joke of a hill.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 17, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> haha......yea, id that is NOT skiing.  unless u ski/ride park, MS is a joke of a hill.



The October opening is definitely debatable as an opening (I don't count it), but who are you to call any hill a joke?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 17, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You guys might not see anything like this at Mount Snow for a while, so here's a reminder of what it looks like:



Why don't you try flip flopping some more? You praise MS when they made snow when Killington didn't and now you're bashing them when they can't. You try so hard to make everyone take you seriously but it's hard to when you come up with this stuff... what a joke.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

newpylong said:
			
		

> Highway Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, wrong, you've been drinking too much of the Mount Snow kool-aide again......ROFL.
K3000's can certainly make snow when fans can't due to the chilling effect of the huge amount of compressed air they can be run with.  Not the least bit economical, but evidently the beast doesn't seem to care about that at the moment.......since they are trying to actually be open for thanksgiving, unlike some other mountains.....


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 17, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> Why don't you try flip flopping some more? You praise MS when they made snow when Killington didn't and now you're bashing them when they can't. You try so hard to make everyone take you seriously but it's hard to when you come up with this stuff... what a joke.


 
How is that flip flopping? :blink:

I praise the places that are making snow - Killington is going all out right now to be prepared for thanksgiving, which is very impressive.

You know, I guess it's good that Killington still has like 20+ huge diesel compressors.......didn't Mount Snow get rid of some of their's?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> haha......yea, id that is NOT skiing.  unless u ski/ride park, MS is a joke of a hill.



come on now; joke of a hill? That's a bit pretentious.

Do you say this because you're a Killington skier?  If you were a Jackson Hole skier or even Stowe for that matter, would you call Killington a joke of a hill?

Such thinking, goes against the spirit of the sport in my opinion.  I see it on the music message board I frequent.  My favorite band is the best, your favorite band sucks.  Pretty stupid if you ask me.  My preference in the east is Stowe, that said, there really isn't a single area I'd call a 'joke' if there are people out there enjoying themselves there.  Hell, Tenney was my 'home' mountain last winter.  Had a blast there.  It's not Stowe, but almost every time I headed home for the day, I was psyched to have spent the day out playing on the snow.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> come on now; joke of a hill? That's a bit pretentious.
> 
> Do you say this because you're a Killington skier?  If you were a Jackson Hole skier or even Stowe for that matter, would you call Killington a joke of a hill?
> 
> Such thinking, goes against the spirit of the sport in my opinion.  I see it on the music message board I frequent.  My favorite band is the best, your favorite band sucks.  Pretty stupid if you ask me.  My preference in the east is Stowe, that said, there really isn't a single area I'd call a 'joke' if there are people out there enjoying themselves there.  Hell, Tenney was my 'home' mountain last winter.  Had a blast there.  It's not Stowe, but almost every time I headed home for the day, I was psyched to have spent the day out playing on the snow.



+1


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> haha......yea, id that is NOT skiing.  unless u ski/ride park, MS is a joke of a hill.




Quoted for irony...since your avatar is a pic of skiing in CT. I'm not bashing CT or the mountain...but c'mon here.


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 18, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Quoted for irony...since your avatar is a pic of skiing in CT. I'm not bashing CT or the mountain...but c'mon here.



skiing bumps is skiing.  sliding on some piece of metal is not.  its jibbing.


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> come on now; joke of a hill? That's a bit pretentious.
> 
> Do you say this because you're a Killington skier?  If you were a Jackson Hole skier or even Stowe for that matter, would you call Killington a joke of a hill?
> 
> Such thinking, goes against the spirit of the sport in my opinion.  I see it on the music message board I frequent.  My favorite band is the best, your favorite band sucks.  Pretty stupid if you ask me.  My preference in the east is Stowe, that said, there really isn't a single area I'd call a 'joke' if there are people out there enjoying themselves there.  Hell, Tenney was my 'home' mountain last winter.  Had a blast there.  It's not Stowe, but almost every time I headed home for the day, I was psyched to have spent the day out playing on the snow.



fine, i was a little harsh there, but i really do find the place boring.  if u ski/ride park then yea, i probably wouldnt go anywhere else in the east, but for terrain it seems like all the runs are the same.  just my opinion.

stowe has skiing, and stowe has mansfield.  totally different ball game compared to K.  and yea, pretty much everywhere in the east is a joke compared to out west.  not saying there isnt terrain out there (ie. high peaks, whites, chic chocs, etc.) but resort wise, its night and day.

dont get me wrong, i absolutely love skiing and will go ski one trail for 8 hours and have fun.  i just have to call bullshit on that being "opening day".


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2009)

People have many different reasons for enjoying their home mountain no?  You recently relocated to Killington and admitted that the social component was a big draw.  

Mt. Snow must be doing something right as I'd guess that their skier visits are probably fairly close to that of Killington these days.  

whether jibbing, trees, powder, bumps, whatever is your thing; the more people out there spending money at the mountain and having fun, the better for our sport.  Even if that is Mt. Snow providing a jib park.  All those jibbers are the next generation.  Eventually they'll get older like 'us' and probably be interested in other aspects of sliding on snow.

The whole attitude in this thread Killington vs Mt. Snow; both sides of the argument, is a little juvenile if you ask me.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> fine, i was a little harsh there, but i really do find the place boring.  if u ski/ride park then yea, i probably wouldnt go anywhere else in the east, but for terrain it seems like all the runs are the same.  just my opinion.
> 
> stowe has skiing, and stowe has mansfield.  totally different ball game compared to K.  and yea, pretty much everywhere in the east is a joke compared to out west.  not saying there isnt terrain out there (ie. high peaks, whites, chic chocs, etc.) but resort wise, its night and day.
> 
> dont get me wrong, i absolutely love skiing and will go ski one trail for 8 hours and have fun.  i just have to call bullshit on that being "opening day".



Slopes,  
I agree about the resorts, per-se.  You've been around here long enough to know that the majority of active AZ forum members value the skiing/boarding over the "resort experience."   That's where I find the value systems get conflicted and the message gets lost.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> BOO THIS WEATHER!    With connecticut being real toasty right now, i was getting stoked to get some use out of my mount snow pass... boo!!!!



Ummm, scenic chairlift ride???   :blink:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Ummm, scenic chairlift ride???   :blink:



Those operations shut down Columbus day weekend.  Just waiting for a good batch of cold, dry air, and then QUICKLY they'll be loading lifts at Mount Snow


----------



## arik (Nov 18, 2009)

this thread is funny!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> skiing bumps is skiing.  sliding on some piece of metal is not.  its jibbing.



That's certainly something that's been debated before. When you say "Mt. Snow is a joke of a hill" I tend to read that as the mountain as a whole. If your talking about that picture of the slope they had open in October, that's an entirely different direction...IMHO. Maybe it's semantics here; something got lost in translation....


----------



## Rambo (Nov 18, 2009)

What's going to happen to DEMO Days?
Mount Snow has one on 12/5 and Gore Mountain has one on 12/4.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

Rambo said:


> What's going to happen to DEMO Days?
> Mount Snow has one on 12/5 and Gore Mountain has one on 12/4.



I just hope that the morning of demo days at Mount Snow this year doesn't dawn as a regional catastrophe like it did last year   Last year demo day was the day after the big ice storm that ravaged parts of Northern CT, Lots of Mass, SW VT and parts of Central + Southern NH


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 18, 2009)

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!

This thread continues to be one big pile of troll, unless I magically lost the ability to read english and thus the definition of trolling.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> i feel like i'm taking crazy pills!
> 
> This thread continues to be one big pile of troll, unless i magically lost the ability to read english and thus the definition of trolling.


 potd!


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 18, 2009)

To each their own, but I think this thread is great! Chock full of discussion, speculation, and debate. In my mind, that is what a message board is all about!


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Ummm, scenic chairlift ride???   :blink:



readily available... still just as boring...


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I think Sugarloaf is Better then Killington!  So take that!  :uzi:THE BEAST


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Those operations shut down Columbus day weekend. Just waiting for a good batch of cold, dry air, and then QUICKLY they'll be loading lifts at Mount Snow


 
So, some time in December?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 18, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> This thread continues to be one big pile of troll, unless I magically lost the ability to read english and thus the definition of trolling.


 
You're just cranky that you bought a condo at Mount Snow and not Killington.  Oops.

It's really not a bad day trip from MS up to Killington.  They're going to be open this weekend you know.

This is not trolling, it's just a more exciting topic than some of the bland stuff on here.


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You're just cranky that you bought a condo at Mount Snow and not Killington.  Oops.
> 
> It's really not a bad day trip from MS up to Killington.  They're going to be open this weekend you know.
> 
> This is not trolling, it's just a more exciting topic than some of the bland stuff on here.



it really isnt that far at all.... 

and like you say, what the hell else are we going to do... boo! accuweather!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You're just cranky that you bought a condo at Mount Snow and not Killington.  Oops.
> 
> It's really not a bad day trip from MS up to Killington.  They're going to be open this weekend you know.
> 
> This is not trolling, it's just a more exciting topic than some of the bland stuff on here.



"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[2]"


trying to insult JW for his choice in real estate purchase is either A. trolling or B. being a dick.  Take your pick HWS, but avoid it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> They're going to be open this weekend you know.



Good to know! How do you think the crowds will be? Will you be one of the top 10 skiers on the mountain or will it be a light weekend and you'll be in the top three?


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 18, 2009)

arik said:


> this thread is funny!





Riverskier said:


> To each their own, but I think this thread is great! Chock full of discussion, speculation, and debate. In my mind, that is what a message board is all about!



I tend to agree.  What would the off-season be without multi-page, passionate, unreasonably personal homer vs. hater threads?


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> "In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[2]"
> 
> 
> trying to insult JW for his choice in real estate purchase is either A. trolling or B. being a dick.  Take your pick HWS, but avoid it.



Click the BAN button...............do it!!!!!!!!!!!! do it...you know it would make you (and many others) feel good!!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 18, 2009)

pepperdawg said:


> Click the BAN button...............do it!!!!!!!!!!!! do it...you know it would make you (and many others) feel good!!!!!


 
Don't get so worked up.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Don't get so worked up.



look up the term sarcasm and you shall find the answer.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

glenn said:


> good to know! How do you think the crowds will be? Will you be one of the top 10 skiers on the mountain or will it be a light weekend and you'll be in the top three?



roflmao!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> I tend to agree.  What would the off-season be without multi-page, passionate, unreasonably personal homer vs. hater threads?




gonna agree with this.  there's nothin left to talk about and the snow is in Beijing.  might as well have a few threads like this....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> roflmao!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I should have posted the video from last season. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I should have posted the video from last season. ;-)



How many mandatory GS turns and/or HS ski-off no show calls were in it?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 18, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Good to know! How do you think the crowds will be? Will you be one of the top 10 skiers on the mountain or will it be a light weekend and you'll be in the top three?



ROFL -   He's #1 remember the ski-off!     LOL


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't believe I just read this whole thread. 

The only Beast I know is Berkshire East.... a true gem down here in southern New England. 

So will there be skiing anywhere south of Killington Thanksgiving Day weekend?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2009)

catsup948 said:


> I can't believe I just read this whole thread.
> 
> The only Beast I know is Berkshire East.... a true gem down here in southern New England.
> 
> So will there be skiing anywhere south of Killington Thanksgiving Day weekend?



If the long range forcast is true (and I know that that's a big if), by turkey day WEEKEND you'll see a number of ski areas South of K coming on line.  If it stays "stuck in neutral" as it has been recently, then K may be the furthest South that lift served will be turkey day weekend


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> This is not trolling, it's just a more exciting topic than some of the bland stuff on here.



and I love you too!
I hear TGR is hiring....


----------



## tylerjames (Nov 18, 2009)

i work at mount snow and can tell you we will more likely than not be closed until after thanksgiving. the outlook does not look good.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 18, 2009)

tylerjames said:


> i work at mount snow and can tell you we will more likely than not be closed until after thanksgiving. the outlook does not look good.


 
Ok....but what about the Friday and Saturday right after Thanksgiving?  Those are the big days.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 19, 2009)

So, I guess they are going to hold off on an announcement as long as possible.....


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 19, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, I guess they are going to hold off on an announcement as long as possible.....



Yeah, because chances are they just don't know yet. Does it matter? You won't be going there anyway!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> Yeah, because chances are they just don't know yet. Does it matter? You won't be going there anyway!




x2. Amazing how much he rants and raves about a place he's probably been to once or twice.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 20, 2009)

Glenn said:


> x2. Amazing how much he rants and raves about a place he's probably been to once or twice.


 
I've actually skied there extensively, back in the late 90's, attended the x-games when it was there, and have also mountain biked there multiple times.  I also skied there in the 80's(?) right after they stopped using the gondola.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2009)

We're you a top 30 skier there?


----------



## arik (Nov 20, 2009)

Rumor: lack of November skiing may cause mania


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> We're you a top 30 skier there?


 
Yes.

Oh, and while we're on the topic, personally, I can't see how you guys can stand to have a ski house there.  While can be a fun mountain, you run out of stuff pretty quick.  Most of my ski days there would consist of skiing groomed steeps on the north face (which just isn't bumped up like the 1980's), then heading over to alternate between bumping on beartrap and the carinthia park.  I would get bored there quite fast skiing there every weekend, or even every other.

They just didn't have much natural snow to make the trees consistantly covered or good...I've done much more tree and powder skiing at Stratton, which was a revelation.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 20, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh, and while we're on the topic, personally, I can't see how you guys can stand to have a ski house there.  While can be a fun mountain, you run out of stuff pretty quick.  Most of my ski days there would consist of skiing groomed steeps on the north face (which just isn't bumped up like the 1980's), then heading over to alternate between bumping on beartrap and the carinthia park.  I would get bored there quite fast skiing there every weekend, or even every other.
> 
> They just didn't have much natural snow to make the trees consistantly covered or good...I've done much more tree and powder skiing at Stratton, which was a revelation.



I bought real estate at Mount Snow to avoid people who worship the wreckage that is Kton and to avoid people who call Stratton a "revelation".


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 20, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> I bought real estate at Mount Snow to avoid people who worship the wreckage that is Kton and to avoid people who call Stratton a "revelation".


 
LOL.  Well, I must say that overall, Mt. Snow has better bumps, steeps, and parks than Stratton.  Stratton has better lifts, cruisers/groomers with proper pitch, more snow, more vert/elevation, and much better tree skiing.  

Killington is Killington.  It's not a dull, relaxing place to ski.  The people, crowds, etc can be annoying and exciting all at once.  It's even more rewarding than normal when you escape the crowds and find your own line.  There's plenty of places to ski, it's very easy to tour around the mountain hitting spots and mixing it up.  About 50% of my skiing is with experts, other half is social skiing with people of mixed ablity.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> We're you a top 30 skier there?




Mt. Snow is a bit smaller. He's gotta be in the top 5 there. Maybe top 3. 

I too feel sorry we invested in a place up there. We now drive 25 minutes to the mountain vs 2 hours and 15 minutes. I'm sure this season will totally suck. 

Oh, another thing. That 3 hours and 20 minutes to CT from Killington would have been a lot easier after skiing all weekend vs the just under 2 hours we drive now. 

Cliffs: "waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## shpride (Nov 20, 2009)

This season at Mt. Snow has definitely a potential for suckage.  It is because I decided to get a pass there this year which jinx'd the mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 20, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh, and while we're on the topic, personally, I can't see how you guys can stand to have a ski house there.  While can be a fun mountain, you run out of stuff pretty quick.  Most of my ski days there would consist of skiing groomed steeps on the north face (which just isn't bumped up like the 1980's), then heading over to alternate between bumping on beartrap and the carinthia park.  I would get bored there quite fast skiing there every weekend, or even every other.
> 
> They just didn't have much natural snow to make the trees consistantly covered or good...I've done much more tree and powder skiing at Stratton, which was a revelation.



How would you know about the North Face in the 80's? You were still on plastic skis using the rope tow! Give me a break...


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 21, 2009)

shpride said:


> This season at Mt. Snow has definitely a potential for suckage.  It is because I decided to get a pass there this year which jinx'd the mountain.



So it was YOUR fault????  Gee thanks.  ;-)

I'm believing that this slow fall start, which by the way has allowed for several home improvement projects to get completed, will be followed by a totally awesome spring skiing year.  This may be our first spring we don't have to worry about baseball on the weekend so we can go as late as it lasts.  I'd much rather have the extra time on the backside then now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2009)

MommaBear said:


> I'd much rather have the extra time on the backside then now.



same

I'll give up 3 weeks this time of year for 3 weeks in April every time.


----------



## tylerjames (Nov 22, 2009)

mount snow will announce tomorrow if they will open for thanksgiving


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't see it happening : (


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 22, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> How would you know about the North Face in the 80's? You were still on plastic skis using the rope tow! Give me a break...


 
I skied mount snow at least once in the 80's and saw huuuge bumps....didn't ski them because I was like.....8.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 23, 2009)

Newpylong said:


> I don't see it happening : (



It's a really tough call. The weather is not cooperating with us on this one.


----------



## vlewis (Nov 23, 2009)

Well guys the weather is killing us, plain and simple.  We are definitely NOT going to be open on Thursday and Friday of this week.  We are hoping to get the temps we need to fire up and have something for the weekend but its too soon to know for sure.  Once we do know we'll get the word out right away so everyone can make their decisions based on the most accurate info we have.  Thanks for your interest in our opening and we hope that once we do get open we'll see you all out there enjoying yourselves.

Oh yeah, and if I may add my opinion to a discussion from before, "skiing" is whatever makes you happy; whether it be trees, steeps, bumps, powder or jibs.  Why can't we all just agree that we have our own happy places and they all revolve around having two planks stuck to our feet and a huge smile on our faces.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

vlewis said:


> Well guys the weather is killing us, plain and simple.  We are definitely NOT going to be open on Thursday and Friday of this week.  We are hoping to get the temps we need to fire up and have something for the weekend but its too soon to know for sure.  Once we do know we'll get the word out right away so everyone can make their decisions based on the most accurate info we have.  Thanks for your interest in our opening and we hope that once we do get open we'll see you all out there enjoying yourselves.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if I may add my opinion to a discussion from before, "skiing" is whatever makes you happy; whether it be trees, steeps, bumps, powder or jibs.  Why can't we all just agree that we have our own happy places and they all revolve around having two planks stuck to our feet and a huge smile on our faces.



Thanks for the official word.  I hope the weather changes for the better soon!


----------



## vlewis (Nov 23, 2009)

My pleasure, I'll keep posting info as soon as I have it.  I'm wearing my flip-flops today hoping a little reverse psychology will work on Mother Nature.

By the way I love your fan gun icon!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks!  I wish the snow was easier to see though, it works much better on a darker background..

Flip flops aren't allowed where I work, otherwise I'd be joining you in that reverse psychology thing. 8)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2009)

vlewis said:


> My pleasure, I'll keep posting info as soon as I have it.  I'm wearing my flip-flops today hoping a little reverse psychology will work on Mother Nature.
> 
> By the way I love your fan gun icon!





bvibert said:


> Thanks!  I wish the snow was easier to see though, it works much better on a darker background..
> 
> Flip flops aren't allowed where I work, otherwise I'd be joining you in that reverse psychology thing. 8)



I'm wearing one om my tropical fish print scrub tops today in an effort to do my part also in the reverse weather psychology thing   Any bit helps!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2009)

shorts and flip flops today, long sleeve wiht vest at the office today.....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update! 

I recomend everyone take their snow tires off...or hold off on having them mounted to help with the weather.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> I recomend everyone take their snow tires off...or hold off on having them mounted to help with the weather.



Purposely kept the snowblower in the shed this weekend and DIDN'T bring it into its winter position in the garage to help things along.  Also, haven't put out the driveway marker stakes yet.  About the only thing I've yet to do to help things along is go out and put down a fresh dosing of spring fertilizer on the lawn.  That may happen next week if things don't change!!


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

vlewis said:


> Oh yeah, and if I may add my opinion to a discussion from before, "skiing" is whatever makes you happy; whether it be trees, steeps, bumps, powder or jibs.  Why can't we all just agree that we have our own happy places and they all revolve around having two planks stuck to our feet and a huge smile on our faces.


:beer: 

So dressing the kids up in ski clothes and bringing them to a grassy ski area won't work for tempting Ullr? :lol:


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess this is no longer a rumor...:-x:-x


----------



## mtsnowfish (Nov 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks!  I wish the snow was easier to see though, it works much better on a darker background..
> 
> Flip flops aren't allowed where I work, otherwise I'd be joining you in that reverse psychology thing. 8)



Flip flops are not allowed at MS either but for psychology reasons we allow Vinnie to stink us all out with his nasty feet stank to maybe entice Mother Nature to be sure that Mr. Lewis puts some boots back on..

It will be interesting to see when the temps do come as it will like the start of a NASCAR.   SNOWMAKERS:  START YOUR HEADLAMPS.    

Either way I'll be doing the snow dance at the Snow Barn Friday night.  You should come I'm quite the dancer...


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 24, 2009)

UGH!!!  Not great news...

My only bright spot is that I won't be there until the week before Christmas...but would have considered doing an early weekend without the family if possible...

Went and got a season pass this year...so SNOW ON!!!


----------



## vcunning (Nov 24, 2009)

mtsnowfish said:


> Either way I'll be doing the snow dance at the Snow Barn Friday night.  You should come I'm quite the dancer...



I'll make sure the battery on my video camera is fully charged.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I skied mount snow at least once in the 80's and saw huuuge bumps....didn't ski them because I was like.....8.



What are you like 9 now?Grow up.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 25, 2009)

In March, after tons of snow throughout the winter intermingled with lots of blue sky days, we'll have to start a "Remember when we were annoyed that we didn't open for Thanksgiving" thread.

There's still hope for a really great season!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 25, 2009)

Vinny said:


> In March, after tons of snow throughout the winter intermingled with lots of blue sky days, we'll have to start a "Remember when we were annoyed that we didn't open for Thanksgiving" thread.
> 
> There's still hope for a really great season!



I sure hope you are correct!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2009)

Warren Miller had a good article a month or so ago on skiing in March...and how early season, everyone skis on a limited number of trails with sometimes thin coverage. Then in March, when it's warmer, bases are a mile deep....3/4 of the people are "golfing". Irony at it best since I don't golf.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Warren Miller had a good article a month or so ago on skiing in March...and how early season, everyone skis on a limited number of trails with sometimes thin coverage. Then in March, when it's warmer, bases are a mile deep....3/4 of the people are "golfing". Irony at it best since I don't golf.



I think it's a big part of the American psyche to be on the cutting edge and be the first to do whatever it is 'next' instead of enjoying the moment...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I think it's a big part of the American psyche to be on the cutting edge and be the first to do whatever it is 'next' instead of enjoying the moment...
> 
> -w



I can't wait to not golf and enjoy spring skiiing.


----------



## vlewis (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, hope you had a great Thanksgiving.  Just wanted to update you on our opening status.  We will not open this weekend but are anticipating some natural snow tonight.  However more importantly we are getting a good long range forecast to make snow.  We anticipate being open for next weekend (Dec 5-6) if not sooner.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I can't wait to not golf and enjoy spring skiiing.



That makes two of us. I put the clubs away in early October and proclaimed "Now it's ski season!" I've been forced to take them back out 3 or 4 times since then without really wanting to.



vlewis said:


> Hey everyone, hope you had a great Thanksgiving.  Just wanted to update you on our opening status.  We will not open this weekend but are anticipating some natural snow tonight.  However more importantly we are getting a good long range forecast to make snow.  We anticipate being open for next weekend (Dec 5-6) if not sooner.



WOOHOOO!!!  Decent coverage hopefully for demo day!


----------



## vcunning (Nov 27, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> WOOHOOO!!!  Decent coverage hopefully for demo day!



According to the _"In the Air" _publication . . . . that one page update that Mount Snow puts on the tables in the base lodge, etc. . . . Demo Day has been postponed to an undetermined future date.  I just saw it this morning, killing some time, walking around the base lodge.


----------



## faceplant (Nov 27, 2009)

*We're ready*

just heard this on the radio-


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sKEDTOuquU*

'You and I
We'll find a reason
To simplify *a change of season
And I feel like it's time we were off on our way*
We can go so much farther than we've come today
Holdin' on girl and come what may
Come what may
We're ready!"


crank it up
nuff said already


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump....

Just wanted to get a first hand report from our top 10 skier Highway Star regarding the conditions at Killington this weekend. Update?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Bump....
> 
> Just wanted to get a first hand report from our top 10 skier Highway Star regarding the conditions at Killington this weekend. Update?



You mean this past weekend when Killington didn't open either?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Bump....
> 
> Just wanted to get a first hand report from our top 10 skier Highway Star regarding the conditions at Killington this weekend. Update?


 
Great skiing at Killington this weekend! 

We skied Pico top to bottom though....:wink:


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 30, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Great skiing at Killington this weekend!
> 
> We skied Pico top to bottom though....:wink:



No pIcs?  TR?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2009)

pepperdawg said:


> No pIcs? TR?


 
Maybe if I get around to it!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 30, 2009)

pepperdawg said:


> No pIcs?  TR?



You know that a camera held by a mere mortal couldn't capture the skiing prowess of Highway Gnar...and plus, he wouldn't want to tip you off about all the sweet lines that no one except him and his crew know about...



-w


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Great skiing at Killington this weekend!
> 
> We skied Pico top to bottom though....:wink:



I eagerly await pictures and a highly detailed Trip Report.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I eagerly await pictures and a highly detailed Trip Report.



nothing but silence......


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 1, 2009)

tough to do mandatory GS turns on grass.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 4, 2009)

Timely bump.

You guys should head up to Killington, they'll have 17 trails and 3 lifts open tomorrow.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Timely bump.
> 
> You guys should head up to Killington, they'll have 17 trails and 3 lifts open tomorrow.



It looks like they are going all out. Snowmaking on Skye Peak, Highline, East Fall, Snowshed, and some Ram's Head. That's is good to see... a lot of catch up for Christmas week.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2009)

"Down the street" from K,  the Fan Guns of West Dover are lit up on Nitro, The Gulch, Canyon, Beaver Hill, and Launch Pad (probably more, but the falling snow has made it impossible to see more than a few hundred feet up the hill  )  4" of snow on my back deck and still falling, with the temps slowly dropping through the mid 20's

Should have some nice pics tommorrow AM.  Me and the kids are likely going to earn a few turns on Launch Pad


----------



## vcunning (Dec 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> "Down the street" from K,  the Fan Guns of West Dover are lit up on Nitro, The Gulch, Canyon, Beaver Hill, and Launch Pad (probably more, but the falling snow has made it impossible to see more than a few hundred feet up the hill  )  4" of snow on my back deck and still falling, with the temps slowly dropping through the mid 20's
> 
> Should have some nice pics tommorrow AM.  Me and the kids are likely going to earn a few turns on Launch Pad



I'll see you there . . . or maybe at Grommet because the Fan Guns don't work in these temperatures according to HS (please ignore Tim Boyd's experience thread).  M is in Cub Camp (no turns yet), so let me know if you want to meet up.


----------

